# Please help within.......



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Many of you might not know me on here, I'm one of the quiet ones, but I lerk in the background trying to suck up your knowledge.

firstly alittle about myself, I'm 25, 5ft8 and 235lbs, around 20% bf, ideally want to get to 10% so I need a miracle if anyone has one laying around.

I've trained around five years now, love it, made some gains, first year probably did it all wrong, never stuck to a good diet, even now my diet consists of alot of supplemented meals (protein shakes and bars) and chicken.

ive done one cycle of steroids last February which consisted of 500mg/ week of test E for 12 weeks with an oxy kick start also did 75mg ed winny for weeks 6-12 and nolva and clomid for pct.

I want to loose body fat, weight doesn't concern me

heres my plan........

firstly diet, I've been looking at keto diet, pretty sell explanatory, I'm preparing myself lowering my carbs everyday ( I have a problem with biscuits)

secondly, low dose of test E probably 1ml/week for 15 weeks, the reason for this is to try and keep muscle while lowering calorie intake.....also

thirdly, DNP & T3. After lots of forum research and chat with ausbuilt I will be running dnp at 200mg ed for 25 days, t3 at 50mcg through-out and 7 days after. The dnp cycle will be starting around week four of test e cycle so it's in my system. Obviously a pct to finish off.....

ill be more specific about training and diet when I get opinions on the above.

Pics to follow......


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Now the embarrassing bit........














































As you can see most of the fat sits around my stomach and hips


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mate your a big fking guy! A perfect place to start on a cut!

When your on Keto I would try 12-20mins of fasted cardio in the morning HIIT try to aim for 5 x a week.

I would add some more to the cycle maybe. I know it your second only but your a big guy!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Get a shave 

Subbed.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck mate and if you feel l can help in any way give me a shout :thumbup1:


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Im going to be watching this with interest. Your already big so your doing something right.Alot of that would be water retention i would think but their will be more experienced people to tell you what to do. Good luck


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

This is how my training has been recently.......

Five day split.....

Monday chest, Tuesday back, Wednesday legs, Thursday shoulders, Friday arms, Saturday rest, Sunday repeat.














































I hope this makes sense, the last set on most I drop set, so I might to more than 8 reps, but ill go for the heavy weight to 8 and try squeeze a few more out with a lighter one.

Please rip it to bits if needs be.....


----------



## Laz1 (Jan 6, 2013)

I lost 4 stone last year mate, I know how hard it is. That was simply by cutting carbs and calories right down. Did some cardio every day and some light weight with high reps. I tried thermogenics but they weren't much good, I found that due to me being warmer and increased HR I couldn't do as much when working out. Ill be keeping an eye on this! Goodluck!


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Get a shave
> 
> Subbed.





montytom said:


> Im going to be watching this with interest. Your already big so your doing something right.Alot of that would be water retention i would think but their will be more experienced people to tell you what to do. Good luck





Milky said:


> Good luck mate and if you feel l can help in any way give me a shout :thumbup1:





Sambuca said:


> mate your a big fking guy! A perfect place to start on a cut!
> 
> When your on Keto I would try 12-20mins of fasted cardio in the morning HIIT try to aim for 5 x a week.
> 
> I would add some more to the cycle maybe. I know it your second only but your a big guy!


What would you suggest adding? Bare in mind, I'm trying to keep it simple just to maintain the muscle I have while on dnp.

I'm also sh!t scared of needles, first cycle a mate gave me a small pr**k in my buttocks, this time it will be me in the leg :/


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

fullyloaded said:


> Now the embarrassing bit........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look like a very angry man!.. Smile!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

fullyloaded said:


> What would you suggest adding? Bare in mind, I'm trying to keep it simple just to maintain the muscle I have while on dnp.
> 
> I'm also sh!t scared of needles, first cycle a mate gave me a small pr**k in my buttocks, this time it will be me in the leg :/


well if you dont want to jab to much add some VAR in to the cycle 100mg ED


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Everyone says the same, even the girlfriend, "dane do you have any emotions?", "yes love, you just can't see it, it's all on the inside".

Here's one just for you LuLuJJ


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

I will definitely follow your thread...

First I do not agree with the DNP, but if you take it safely than more power to you...I tried clen and that stiff was just too harsh for me.

I agree with Sambuca HIIT is the way to go!! I would also recommend Intermittent Fasting. It's hard in the beginning, but you will get use to it after awhile.

I'm in a similar cycle only it's Test Cyp...

Also try to train in the mornings on an empty stomach if you can. Well I have no job so I always train in the mornings lol..

Best of luck man...


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> well if you dont want to jab to much add some VAR in to the cycle 100mg ED


Wouldn't winny be just as good? Maybe better and cheaper?


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Out of interest, what does the chest tattoo say?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

fullyloaded said:


> Wouldn't winny be just as good? Maybe better and cheaper?


some prefer winny some var you could try both together! but if money is an issue then winny is fine.

Personally id run a one rip type cycle for 8-12 weeks 1ml eod for an epic cut.


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

Do deltoids or traps; depending on the needle... I never done glutes. I remember getting penicillin shots in the ass when I was young and made me throw up garbage. Tried quads once and I turned white ass hell and felt liek passing out. To many veins in that area..


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

Winny is good when you have low body fat...I done a tren/mast.testp cycle and it was great, but tren jacks up your cardio...


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

sorry I meant tri's not traps lol


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

subbed- hot pics and great sounding cycle- perfect journal nom.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

fullyloaded said:


> Now the embarrassing bit........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mate reps to you for having the balls to post up the pics-you look like the brother i never had , i'm in the same boat as you , put on some decent muscle and now is the time for the cut-running DNP at 250 a day and the weight is dropping off me big time,as for the biscuit craving get a load of fruit in,and munch on that when the urge comes instead of the biccies-good luck with it


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

boricuarage said:


> I will definitely follow your thread...
> 
> First I do not agree with the DNP, but if you take it safely than more power to you...I tried clen and that stiff was just too harsh for me.
> 
> ...


Can't train on a morning as I start work at 7.30, usually go to gym around 4-5. I've got a bike though could jump on that first thing.

I know dnp isn't everyone's favourite but I've tried clen and didn't rate it, maybe it was bunk?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Rusky87 said:


> Out of interest, what does the chest tattoo say?












All that I am or ever hope to be I owe to my angel mother


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> Can't train on a morning as I start work at 7.30, usually go to gym around 4-5. I've got a bike though could jump on that first thing.
> 
> I know dnp isn't everyone's favourite but I've tried clen and didn't rate it, maybe it was bunk?


It had to be bunked.. I tried one pill of clen and that was enough for me... I was ****ed the whole day with jitters and headache


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

husky said:


> mate reps to you for having the balls to post up the pics-you look like the brother i never had , i'm in the same boat as you , put on some decent muscle and now is the time for the cut-running DNP at 250 a day and the weight is dropping off me big time,as for the biscuit craving get a load of fruit in,and munch on that when the urge comes instead of the biccies-good luck with it


Got to be careful with the fruit if I'm on keto though :/


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Current diet, I'm trying zero carb meals to get ready for the keto diet. It needs lots of work but I'm learning how to prepare for meals.

Bare in mind I'm not counting calories or macros at min.

6.30am - 30g dymatize fusion 7, 200mg caffeine, 1 prolab gold cuts2, multi vits

7.00am - 3 eggs (cooked however I fancy)

11.00am - protein bar

1.30pm - 200g chicken, 30g pepperoni, 2 slices of cheese, tablespoon of full fat mayo. 200mg caffeine, 1 gold cuts 2

4.30pm - pre-workout 200mg caffeine, creatine.

6.00pm - pwo 30g dymatize fusion 7, l-glutamine, creatine, 1 gold cuts2

7-8pm - 200g chicken, 2 rashers bacon, topped with cheese, tbls mayo.

I drink water through-out the day, I might have a cup of tea with sweetener and a crafty biscuit later on in the evening :/

Also I have to change my whey as fusion 7 has 11g carbs per serving, so I will be using phd diet whey which has around 2.1g?

Anyway please feel free to add/change to help me on the way to ketosis


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

sorry mate but you only have 3 proper meals in there?

I would opt for more meals as opposed to supplementing with so many shakes

whats the breakdown of macros of your current diet?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

IN!! Good luck with this mate

Wouldn't bother with the protein bar as they usually have a fair few carbs in it

Defo add some red meat in there and have a few more eggs in the morning


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Yea the protein bar will be going probably replaced with a tin of tuna and fat mayo.

I will probably change around the evening meal with steak and eggs instead of chicken.

Looking at adding a meal in before bed, suggestions......

And current macros..... No idea, but ill work it out when I get home.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Only just seen you're in Barnsley, I'm in Rotherham mate 

Could use a shake before bed, protein blend of some sort with some fats in it.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Subbed, I have a similar physique to you just taller and not as hairy lol. I will be watching your progress with interest. :thumbup1:


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

RACK said:


> Only just seen you're in Barnsley, I'm in Rotherham mate
> 
> Could use a shake before bed, protein blend of some sort with some fats in it.


I used to live at bramley in Rotherham, I still work in Rotherham. Where do you train?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I train at Total Rebuild just in town. Rotherham's a small place so no doubt we'll have seen each other lol


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Small world!! Was looking at going to total rebuild since they moved, as i only work round corner, but I've just renewed my membership in Barnsley.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's cheap enough, no joining fee and only £6 for the week or £3 a session.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

RACK said:


> It's cheap enough, no joining fee and only £6 for the week or £3 a session.


Yea it is cheap, seen some big fellas coming out of there!! Could do with a training partner


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

str4nger said:


> sorry mate but you only have 3 proper meals in there?
> 
> I would opt for more meals as opposed to supplementing with so many shakes
> 
> whats the breakdown of macros of your current diet?


Depending on the working lifestyle, protein shakes may be the only way to get the calories in.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm sure we can sort a session in a few weeks time mate


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

RACK said:


> I'm sure we can sort a session in a few weeks time mate


I might not be able to keep up :/


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You won't have a choice, I'll make ya keep up lol


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Haha, well I'm not a quiter. Just been looking at your pics, it looks like you've just taken a knife and sculpted your body, did it take you long to get where you are now?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

No one has commented on my training, please feel free to have a dig at it


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Just been looking at palumbos keto diet............ I don't get it, I thought keto diet was high fat/moderate protein/trace carbs?

I've looked at the meal plan and it looks a lot easier with the higher protein and cheat meals


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My weight and condition can go up and down loads mate. Last year dropped 6 and half stone from feb to end of sept. Lot's of hard work, not many carbs really.

I've not done much reading on Palumbo's diet but I know a lot on here have.

I'll go back and have a look at the training now.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Training looks fine tbh, all good movements, just make sure you go heavy as you can. Gettin cut is mainly to do with diet and cardio


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

I can through in 30 mins fasted bike on a morning, hate doing cardio especially after a heavy session or going in the gym just to do cardio, my hands need weights lol


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

MEAL #1

5 whole eggs; 4 egg whites

~50g Pro, 20g Fat

MEAL #2

SHAKE: 50g Whey Protein with 1.5 tablespoon of All Natural Peanut butter (no sugar)

~55 pro 12g Fat

MEAL #3

"Lean Protein Meal": 8oz chicken with 1/2-cup cashew nuts (almonds, or walnuts)

~50g Pro 16 Fat

MEAL #4

SHAKE: 50g Whey Protein with 1.5 tablespoon of All Natural Peanut butter (no sugar added)

~55 pro 12g Fat

MEAL #5

"Fatty Protein Meal": 8oz Salmon, Swordfish, or RED MEAT with a green salad (no tomatoes, carrots, or red peppers) with 1 tablespoon of Olive Oil or Macadamia nut oil and vinegar

~45Pro 30Fat

MEAL #6

SHAKE: 50g Whey with 1.5 tablespoon all natural peanut butter or 4 whole (Omega-3) eggs and 4 extra whites

~55Pro 12Fat

Total: ~310Pro, 102Fat, trace carbs

Try to strive for the ratio of 60% protein, 30% fat, 10% carbs

Here's one I stole earlier, the palumbos.

It's near enough right for me as I'm 235lbs, just up the fat alittle.

What could I swap the nuts for? Mayo? Cheese? Not a big fan of nuts.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Get some cheese in you, high in fat. I have mayo with tuna also to help boost the fat.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Yes think ill be doing just that, I'm going to have a think and just modify the above diet.

What are your views on the palumbos with higher protein that fat?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The cals from pro is 1240 and from fat 918 (give or take a few) so pretty good balance there


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> Yes think ill be doing just that, I'm going to have a think and just modify the above diet.
> 
> What are your views on the palumbos with higher protein that fat?


At the moment I am eating high protein highish fats and below 30g carbs per day. It is working at the moment, I have lost 13lbs this week on it. But my weight is more than yours.

Most likely water, but I will be adding fasted cardio next week. Was supposed to start this week but failed.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry not 13lbs it is 11lbs.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Sounds good Dave, keep up the good work!! Hope it works for me then.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Nutritional Information

Per 100g:

Energy: 2402kJ

Energy: 579kcal

Protein: 29.6g

Carbohydrate: 11.6g

(of which sugars): 5.9g

Fat: 46.0g

(of which saturates): 8.2g

Fibre: 8.5g

Sodium: Trace

Polyunsaturates: 14.3g

Monounsaturates: 21.1g

Also provides per 100g:

Vitamin E: 3.8mg (32% RDA)

Magnesium: 180mg (48% RDA)

Just got this for all natural peanut butter from myprotein.com, didn't realise how many carbs it had in it. How many grams is 1.5 tablespoons?


----------



## jakebarlz (Jan 6, 2013)

good luck geez ill be following this


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

This is doing my head in now!!! Feels like I'm back at school!! I'm trying to work out my diet, calories and macros. Please help!!

So far I have -

Breakfast - 5 whole eggs : 479 cals, 32g pro, 36g fat, 2g carb

Snack - 1 tin tuna and tablespoon real mayo : 240 cals, 34g pro, 10g fat, 0g carb

Lunch - 200g chicken, 30g Edam cheese and tbls mayo : 525 cals, 71g pro, 25g fat, 0g carb

Dinner - 200g mince beef, 30g cheese and tbls mayo : 754 cals, 60g pro, 53g fat, 0g carb

Which gives a total of 1997 calories, 197g pro, 124g fat, 2g carbs.

Bare in mind I will be putting in one serving of whey between lunch and dinner and one late evening after dinner, but I need to find a suitable isolate.

I'm 235lbs and trying to get into ketosis.

All this is mashing my head and its seems all wrong to me.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Help anybody???


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That diet will defo put you into keto mate, but it will take a good few days. I always notice a sh1tty taste in my mouth at first when it starts to kick in


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Think I need to balance it alittle better.

If I have two shakes thrown in ill be looking roughly 2400cals per day 260g protein 130g fat 12g carbs


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Run those values for 2 weeks mate and keep them constant. If no drop in weight then slightly drop the cals a bit and see from there


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Should I drop calories by just reducing portion sizes? Or removing some fats? I feel constantly empty now with some carbs haha


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

And so it begins............ First day starting on keto, I'm having to modify the diet a little only having one serving of my usual whey after the gym as it has 11g carbs but that should take the total carbs to 13g per day, so should get into ketosis??

Just waiting on a more suitable whey, and my test to be delivered then I can start the cycle.

Only on my second meal and its already hard, some one has brought some buns in to work, and I had to resist and walk out with a box of tuna and mayo


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Resist the buns mate, they don't taste as good as abs look


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

First couple of days are always the hardest - just try to last today and tomorrow and by Wednesday you should have already reduced your cravings. You should get into ketosis with under 25 carbs a day (maybe 20) so you should be fine. If youo are really bothered you can buy some cardboard strip thingies that you pee on - they change colour if youor body is burning its fat for energy - I got some ages ago from amazon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Keep at it mate, check my journal, I am down 25lb in 26 days.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Carbs should be below 30g, ideally around 20g. Brocolli is my he's friend at the moment


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Lyle McDonald's Ketogenic diet if your interested.

http://membres.multimania.fr/robody3/Ebooks/The_Ketogenic_Diet.pdf


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for support guys, ill check that link out too.

Any ideas for before bed meal? I'm thinking quark? As I don't like cottage cheese :/


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

fullyloaded said:


> Thanks for support guys, ill check that link out too.
> 
> Any ideas for before bed meal? I'm thinking quark? As I don't like cottage cheese :/


Quark should be OK. I didnt used to like cottage cheese, don't mind it now. Just got used to it. I only like Longley Farms full fat from Asda though.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Scrap quark didn't realise there are 3.4g carbs per 100g.

Might just have to be some hard boiled eggs then. Didn't want to eat too many eggs and have to feel like pushing a traffic cone out of my rectum


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

First day of keto done, had a total of 2322cals, 212g pro, 146g fat, 13g carb.

Bit disappointed on the protein side as I'm 235lbs so didn't achieve the 1g/1lb policy

Ill keep trying different ways round it though


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Little update, got my ketostix I'm on 7th day of keto diet and I'm in deep purple ketosis! My cheat meal will be on Friday evening, I know the high carb meal actually helps loose weight but I'm scared of coming out off ketosis. Although I'm looking forward to eating something sweet!

How long roughly will it take to be back in a ketogenic state?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Keep at it mate, check my journal, I am down 25lb in 26 days.


Hi mate, were you having a chest meal every week?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

fullyloaded said:


> Hi mate, were you having a chest meal every week?


Yes, every Sat night.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Can't weight for mine, what types of foods did you eat? I feel like eating a bag of donuts haha


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Just a little update, just done my first ever jab!! Ok so it was with a slin pin in my delt, but just about managed my 1ml of test C haha. The start of 16weeks at 1ml while i introduce dnp & t3 at week 4 for 21 days, so hopefully keep some decent muscle.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> Just a little update, just done my first ever jab!! Ok so it was with a slin pin in my delt, but just about managed my 1ml of test C haha. The start of 16weeks at 1ml while i introduce dnp & t3 at week 4 for 21 days, so hopefully keep some decent muscle.


Hows it going buddy, any updates?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Hows it going buddy, any updates?


Not too bad mate, I lost about half a stone in first two weeks of keto, but I've but on 3-4 lbs since, feeling better in clothes etc. gym work is going well and I'm getting in five morning of fasted cardio, currently on my third week of test C, obviously not kicked in yet but my lifts seem to be getting better, maybe the whole diet training combination working together.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> Not too bad mate, I lost about half a stone in first two weeks of keto, but I've but on 3-4 lbs since, feeling better in clothes etc. gym work is going well and I'm getting in five morning of fasted cardio, currently on my third week of test C, obviously not kicked in yet but my lifts seem to be getting better, maybe the whole diet training combination working together.


Thats great. Glad to hear its working well for you.

Will you be keeping this updated for us all to read.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Yea ill keep it updated, it's just pointless updating all time when I can't see vast improvements. Maybe I should do it weekly?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Would be good for you to put your weight training, cardio and food.

I like to read what everyone is doing, plus I think a lot of others would too. It would also help new members of ideas of what you have done to pinch ideas for themselves.

But it is your Journal, so you just input as feel mate.

I will carry on reading :thumbup1:


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Cheers mate I might start doing that, I just don't want to bore anyone haha


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Going off what davey666 suggest, ill start from today.

Today's food

Meal 1 - 5 hard boiled eggs

Meal 2 - tin of tuna and full fat mayo

Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 50g cheddar, fat mayo

Training in between

Meal 4 - post workout shake

Meal 5 - 2 beef burgers (4g carbs in total) 2 rashers of bacon and 50g cheese with some mayo

Meal 6 - will be another shake but with casein in it.

So today was leg day, I'm abit amatuerish at legs but I know they have to be done.

10 mins on bike to warm up

Squats 60kg set of 12 to warm up, 4 sets of 100kg for 8

Leg press 4 sets of 205kg for 12

Leg curls 3 sets of 60kg for 12

Leg extension 3 sets of 60kg for 12 last set was a drop set until failure

Calf raises on the leg press 4 sets of 15

Looking back on it, it looks p1ss poor.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Yesterday was shoulders, should have had a day off inbetween but I've got Friday and Saturday off this week.

So shoulder routine went like this

Seated dumbbell shoulder presses 4x8-10 @ 40kg (due to the max weight at the gym I've done 50s before)

Side lat raises 3x8-10 @12.5kg

Upright rows 3x8 @ 40kg

Cable front raises 3x8 @ 35kg

Dumbbell shrugs 3x10 @ 40kg ( again due to gym max weight)

I drop set every last set on these exercises, just to squeeze out a couple more reps.

Diet was same as previous day.

Few pics but I can't really see any progress being made


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

BIG LAD! whats the story with the gear mate....still just 1ml a week?.....would be far better to up that mate & hold onto that muscle


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Yea still 1ml only on third week, but might up it to 2ml later down the line. Really want to try tren but think I should wait until I get the bf% down


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> Yea still 1ml only on third week, but might up it to 2ml later down the line. Really want to try tren but think I should wait until I get the bf% down


trens only gonna help u lose it quicker mate while preserving the muscle....what mg/ml is the test ur tunning atm? low dose test isnt gonna help hold onto that muscle much while cutting..especially with DNP & T3 thrown in. up the test & add the tren now for a cracking cutting cycle imo


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Hhhmmm might have to invest in some then, what kind of doses would you run? The test C is 250mg/ml.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> Hhhmmm might have to invest in some then, what kind of doses would you run? The test C is 250mg/ml.


judging by the size of u mate id, go 3ml a week test (750mg) and even 200mg tren...up it if u want after a few weeks but recon it should be plenty for ur 2nd cycle


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Ok well I might save that for my next cycle.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, I'll be subbing this too... you should cut up real good with that bulk you have!!! Probably look visually bigger after a cut too?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

cudsyaj said:


> Yeah, I'll be subbing this too... *you should cut up real good with that bulk you have*!!! Probably look visually bigger after a cut too?


:laugh:

haha big dude. you remind me of the big dude from american history X, except hench as ****

you on cycle at all?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

cudsyaj said:


> Yeah, I'll be subbing this too... you should cut up real good with that bulk you have!!! Probably look visually bigger after a cut too?


Yea hopefully get some abs, and a nice shape........ I hope :S



DigIt said:


> :laugh:
> 
> haha big dude. you remind me of the big dude from american history X, except hench as ****
> 
> you on cycle at all?


That bald fat dude who drives that van singing that racist song? I'm only 3 weeks into test C at the min so no visual improvements yet.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Good luck matey with achieving your fat loss goals. I'll chip in where I can. :thumb:


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

DigIt said:


> :laugh:
> 
> haha big dude. you remind me of the big dude from american history X, except hench as ****
> 
> you on cycle at all?


You mean my AVI?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

cudsyaj said:


> You mean my AVI?


What's your avi of?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Couple of stone off mate and you'll look a different bloke, and feel awesome.

You got a carb meal in mind for tomorrow night?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

MuscleM8 said:


> Good luck matey with achieving your fat loss goals. I'll chip in where I can. :thumb:


Thanks mate, I need all the support I can get. My mrs isn't that supportive so I have to switch off at home, she doesn't understand.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

RACK said:


> Couple of stone off mate and you'll look a different bloke, and feel awesome.
> 
> You got a carb meal in mind for tomorrow night?


Cheers.

Nothing planned, was thinking of knocking it on the head as I'm going to Warrington for a week, next week I might struggle with preperation of food etc as ill be in a hotel :/

Or changing it to Saturdays, I like Saturdays better haha.

I'm going to have to think about the carb meal more as I'm just using it as an excuse to eat ****.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

DigIt said:


> :laugh:
> 
> haha big dude. you remind me of the big dude from american history X, except hench as ****
> 
> you on cycle at all?


You mean Seth ???

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8fh4wXOZI1r2fn6fo1_1280.png


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I used to prefer it on a sunday tbh mate, big eff off roast dinner, it's mainly spuds and veg with meat so pretty clean, not much fat and as many carbs as you like (or just go for a carvery on saturday as it's half the price lol)


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Like your thinking mr rack! Half price is right up my street!!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

fullyloaded said:


> That bald fat dude who drives that van singing that racist song? I'm only 3 weeks into test C at the min so no visual improvements yet.





fullyloaded said:


> You mean Seth ???
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8fh4wXOZI1r2fn6fo1_1280.png


yeah, if he was jacked!

ah cool. is it just test? should definitely see fat melt off

what are your current lifts like on main ex's? dead,sq,ohp etc?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

cudsyaj said:


> You mean my AVI?


what lol no. i was laughing at the bit in bold

"cut up on a bulk" typo prob but i was bored and found it funny


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

DigIt said:


> yeah, if he was jacked!
> 
> ah cool. is it just test? should definitely see fat melt off
> 
> what are your current lifts like on main ex's? dead,sq,ohp etc?


Yea only 250mg of test C at the min.

Haven't got any 1rm numbers and certainly not breaking any records.

Deads, 180kg for 8-10 (these are last on back day)

Squats, 110kg for 8-10

Never done a standing ohp :/

Seated dumbbell shoulder press is 50kg a side for 6-8

Bench press about 120kg for 8

That's it off top of my head, I should really get a note book for this stuff.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

fullyloaded said:


> Yea only 250mg of test C at the min.
> 
> Haven't got any 1rm numbers and certainly not breaking any records.
> 
> ...


haha yeah. i use my phone to record progress, just save a text to ur drafts mate

lifts look good esp that DB s.press damn! i'm subbed 

very interesting to watch what happens over the next few weeks, good luck man


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Pet hate of mine, NEVER take my phone in the gym with me. I even bought a little mp3, when I could have just stuck the earphones in my phone.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Yesterday was back and biceps, diet and training as follows.....

Meal 1 - 6 whole hard boiled eggs

Meal 2 - tin of tuna with mayo

Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 50g cheddar, 2 slices of pepperoni, mayo.

Meal 4 - post workout whey

Meal 5 - 250g chicken, 50g cheddar, 3 rashers of bacon, mayo.

Meal 6 - phd diet whey

Back -

Straight arm pull downs - 4x10

Lat pull downs - 1x12, 3x8

Seated close grip rows - 1x12, 3x8

Bent over bb rows - 3x8

Dead lift - 1x10, 3x6

Biceps -

Barbell curls - 4x8 with drop set

Concentration curls - 4x8 with drop set


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

low carb diet mate?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

DigIt said:


> low carb diet mate?


Yep keto style, my ****y sticks tell me I'm in ketosis so it's working I hope.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

fullyloaded said:


> Yep keto style, my ****y sticks tell me I'm in ketosis so it's working I hope.


you jumping straight into keto??

i'm in keto atm as well, had my first refeed on wednesday (it was glorious). i started out with 4 weeks of carb cycling though!


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

DigIt said:


> you jumping straight into keto??
> 
> i'm in keto atm as well, had my first refeed on wednesday (it was glorious). i started out with 4 weeks of carb cycling though!


Yea I'm on my 4th week this week, carb meal tomorrow for me, can't wait........... But I do feel guilty after carb meal


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Today's update, had Friday n sat as rest days. Sat was my carb day, I took **** abit but feel good for it. Today I got up early, had protein and vits I'm also using hydroxycut at the min just because they are there. Bout an hour after trained chest and tris, and it went like this......

Flat bench press 1x12, 3x8

Flat db flyes 1x12, 3x8

Incline db press 3x8 (last set drop set )

Incline db flyes 3x8 ( last set drop set)

Cable flyes 3x8

Tricep extension to close grip bench 3x8 - to close grip bench to failure

Tricep push downs 3x8 (last set drop set)

Reverse grip single hand pull downs 3x drop sets to failure


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Just weighed myself and I'm back upto 17stone!!! I lost half a stone in first two weeks of keto, now after four weeks on keto and test C I've put that back on :/

Is this normal could it maybe be the test? I'm still a notch down on my belt.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You had a carb up where you took the **** and test will be making it's self known, it'll be mainly water mate


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Yea, and next week will be even worse staying in a hotel for a week so will be really out of sync 

Think I might add some tren into the mix in a few weeks and up the test to 2ml a week


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Keto is easy when working away mate, I even did it in ibiza. Just nip to a local supermarket and get stuff for the day and you're sorted. It you eat out then just get a steak and veg, breakfast can be bacon and eggs etc


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Yea ill have to see what's on the menu, I'm allowed £25 meal allowance for evening meal. But at the training centre there's nothing but a butty van. Looks like cold prossessed ****e for the week :/


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

fullyloaded said:


> Yea ill have to see what's on the menu, I'm allowed £25 meal allowance for evening meal. But at the training centre there's nothing but a butty van. Looks like cold prossessed ****e for the week :/


can't you prep any food to take with you mate?

hard boiled eggs

chilli (beef)

chicken & mayo salad


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Hard boiled eggs are ok when they are warm out of the pan but not after being in the fridge a few days. Breakfast should be ok it's just the bits inbetween....... And I doubt there will be a fridge in the room.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Today's pic update 25/02/13


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

After a week in Warrington, I'm back trying to get on the keto, my hours at work have changed so I've lost my 30 mins fasted cardio in the morning.

Any advice on cardio?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> After a week in Warrington, I'm back trying to get on the keto, my hours at work have changed so I've lost my 30 mins fasted cardio in the morning.
> 
> Any advice on cardio?


Bet your glad your back, shame about the change of hours just after getting into a routine.

What are your new hours now?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

7.30 - 15.30

I get up at 5.30 so can't fit my cardio in before I set off at 6.45 for work, and I can't get up any earlier as sleep is very important


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> 7.30 - 15.30
> 
> I get up at 5.30 so can't fit my cardio in before I set off at 6.45 for work, and I can't get up any earlier as sleep is very important


Haha... You could get up earlier and go to bed earlier to compromise.

I was getting up at 4am doing fasted cardio then at work for 6am to 6:30am.

Not doing that ATM, but will be again soon.

Best bet If you dont want to get up early is to do HIIT after weights. Then any days off from weights have a good cardio session with some stomach excercises.

Thats what I think is best but I assume someone else will pop in and give better advise.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Thanks mate, I hate cardio so cardio after weight will cut into recovery?? I've just got a push bike so I'm going to start riding to places instead of car. That might help.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> Thanks mate, I hate cardio so cardio after weight will cut into recovery?? I've just got a push bike so I'm going to start riding to places instead of car. That might help.


Doing cardio after weights should burn mostly fat.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good idea to bike places rather then car.

This is what I do but when weather is not good it is too easy for me to jump in car


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Well I'm on the dnp next Monday so ill see if I've got the energy. Shoulders tonight, my new favourite body part to train.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

fullyloaded said:


> Well I'm on the dnp next Monday so ill see if I've got the energy. Shoulders tonight, my new favourite body part to train.


I thought DNP was harsh on the body until i found put last night a fella down my gym is taking rat poison to drop weight rapidly!


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Update from yesterday, trained shoulders yesterday, finding it hard going to get back into keto diet, craving chocolate really bad for obvious reasons.

On the plus side had a good work out and stocked up with Isis test cyp (so ill post a review on this as I've been using a different brand) also ready for dnp & t3 next week.

This will be run at 200mg/day brl dnp and 50mcg of t3 for 21 days.

Shoulders last night felt great

Db seated press 4x10

Side lat raise 3x8 with drop set

Front raise 3x8 with drop set

Upright rows 3x8 with drop set

Barbell shrugs 3x10

Felt alot stronger last night, maybe the test working its way in as I'm five weeks in now.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

No cardio?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Nope, I need to fix puncture on my bike then ill get on it, usually get on exercise bike in a morning but like I said early starts are killing me :/


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> Nope, I need to fix puncture on my bike then ill get on it, usually get on exercise bike in a morning but like I said early starts are killing me :/


You will soon get used to it :thumbup1:


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

No doubt I will davey. Where in Yorkshire are you from?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> No doubt I will davey. Where in Yorkshire are you from?


Sh1tty Hull


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Haha I was in hull about a month ago with work, no offence but it was like the land that time forgot!!

What's your training/diet like? Goals etc? You got a journal?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> Haha I was in hull about a month ago with work, no offence but it was like the land that time forgot!!
> 
> What's your training/diet like? Goals etc? You got a journal?


Hull is a proper sh!thole.... but I suppose we have to make do where we live :lol:

My Journal is here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/210236-daves-journey-burn-fat.html

I am getting a lot of help on diet, as I am useless with foods


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Just had a quick flick through it, it's good to know who your talking to sometimes.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Update-

Had a shi tty weekend with the training and diet, had a gum infection so started antib's last Friday, so that's knocked dnp on the head for this week. Went out with the family on Sunday ate crap, and not been strict enough this past two days.

Seen to have lost momentum and motivation. I had last Friday and Saturday as rest days due to being in pain. Also other home problems with my daughter and trying to do the house up, but that's a whole other story, shouldn't let it effect the gym side but that's life.

Sunday was legs, I'm a novice when it comes to leg day so pretty basic.

Squats, leg press, leg extension, leg curls.

Monday I trained back and biceps, alot better session than the legs.

Straight arm pull downs, lat pull downs, seated wide grip row, 1 arm db rows, and deadlifts

Seated bicep curls, and concentration curls to finish off.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Tonight I'm hoping to pull my finger out as RACK has kindly invited me to train with him, so hopefully ill be inspired to get my diet back on track and train harder.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Well today is Thursday, yesterday was rest day and I needed it.

Last session was with @RACK doing chest and calves and today my calves are killing!! It didn't help that I went go-carting after training so my shoulders were hammered.

Shoulders tonight....... Update later on that.

Upping the test c next week to 500mg and starting the dnp & t3 for 21 days.

Just using this week to sort out my diet as I've gone off track.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Was shoulders tonight, and they are aching like mad!!!

Seated shoulder db press 1x12, 3x8

Seated lat raise 3x8

Cable side raises 2x8 with drop set

Cable front raise 3x8 with drop set

Barbell shrugs 3x10

My shoulders always feel sore really quickly when I'm on AAS :/

Think I might have an arm day tomorrow, it's not my usual, as bis and tris usually get stuck on the back of chest or back.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Morning update!! I've been really bad this past few weeks not stuck to my diet and now I'm paying for it 

I started out at exactly 17st, first few weeks of keto and dropped to 16 1/2st and I'm at 17 1/2st now!! So I've gained a stone in three weeks!!! Hopefully most of its just water from the test, but it really did shock me. Such an idiot, need to get my head down and get stuff in order.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Update -

Had an arm day yesterday, one off as I usually do tris on back of chest and bis on end of back.

Bicep curls 1x12, 3x8

Concentration curls 3x8 with drop set

Barbell curls 3x8 with drop set

Skull crushes 3x8

One arm db extension 3x8

Dips 1x20


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Today, was rest day, which turned into two hours of riding a bike over an old pit, now my ar5e and legs are killing but was good fun. Cardio sorted


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Another update because I can't sleep, last night I had 200mg dnp before bed, bad idea been tossing and turning all night, I feel de-hydrated and this is only the first one, I feel warm but not too hot just clammy. Only another 20 to take:/


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Really not a fan of DNP mate but good luck with it all the same..


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Are you my long lost brother? Same hairline with that island at the front, and same gorilla fur down your front.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Are you my long lost brother? Same hairline with that island at the front, and same gorilla fur down your front.


Obviously I'm the better looking long lost brother


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> Really not a fan of DNP mate but good luck with it all the same..


Everyone's different mate, don't think it will be enjoyable to take but ill learn if its too harsh


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Update from yesterday, chest day.

Bench press 1x12 @ 60kg 3x8 @ 132kg

Flat db fly 1x12 @ 22.5kg 3x8 @ 32.5kg

Incline db press 3x8 @ 40kg ( these are biggest unfortunately)

Cable cross overs 3x8 @ 40kg

Tonight is legs


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Also I've only had two dnp and I'm sweating my tats off, I'm using brl 200mg dnp and it seems to be working, just a little review there as there is a big d-hacks craze at the mo.

I'm also on my 6th week of test cyp, I'm going to up it to 500mg this week until end of cycle, but I've been thinking of throwing in either tren E for 10 weeks @ 1ml or tren ace for 6 weeks or just some stanozol for 8 weeks @ 100mg ed.

Any suggestions?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Go for the tren ace, that way if you don't get on with it then you can stop it and it'll be out of your system quicker


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Yea that's what I was thinking, if its usually 100mg/1ml and I take 2ml a week, would that be good enough to run along side the test cyp?

Also five weeks of tren ace be enough or longer?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Yesterday I did something really naughty, I changed my leg day to a back day :/

I had my mate train with me in a different gym so thought I'd make the most of it.

Lat pull downs 1x12, 3x8

Close grip seated row 1x12, 3x8

Wide grip t-bar rows 4x8

Bent over bb row into deadlift thingy 3x8

Short and sweet but hit the spot.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Yesterday update, rest day!! Did intend to go out on the push rod but needed the car for some jobs.

I'm on day four of dnp, I'm taking 200mg brl before bed to try and sweat it out in the sleep, this is not effective! Waking up through the night, sweating my nips off!! I'm really tired!! Finding it hard to get up, so not got a chance to do fasted cardio.

I've got my diet something like after my little hiccup.

6am 2 bacon, 4 eggs

9am one scoop whey

11.30am tin tuna, 50g cheese, 20g fat mayo

1.30pm 200g chicken, 50g cheese, drizzle of BBQ sauce

5pm post work out whey 2 scoops

8pm 200g chicken, 2 bacon, 50g cheese, 20g fat mayo

Pre bed whey one scoop

My daily tabs are immunade multi vits and another 100% rda multi vit

Prolab humino tabs post workout

Prolab gold cuts 3x daily

Creatine

Dnp 200mg

T3 50mcg

Got some animal pak vits too but might save those for when I put tren into the equation.

Opinions on the above welcome


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You got any green veg or fibre supplement in there mate?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Green veg yak!!! I know what you mean though, need to make sure the old poop shoot is in working order.

I should really eat broccoli but its awful. All is not lost though, I have a fibre supplement in powder I can add to whey shakes.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Just to add, ill be following this diet while on dnp at minimal carbs, once I've done the three weeks dnp i might carb up on a Saturday. Something I've stolen from @RACK


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've no doubt stole it from someone else mate lol


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Keep thinking about tren ace,

I've got eight weeks of test c @ 500mg a week left

If I run the last five weeks of test c with tren ace @ 50mg eod, will it be enough? Or should I extent the test c for another five weeks and do ten weeks of tren ace @ 50mg eod?

Also if adding tren ace should I start Hcg at the same time?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Im the same hate greens. Since having albran everyday, I dont have any problems crapping lol.

@RACK do you know if there is a suppliment you can buy if you dont eat veg?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You can either take hcg with the cycle or blast it when waiting for the test to go outta your system before starting pct.

@Davey666 I'm not a fan of veg but make sure I get it down. Either mixed rocket salad, broc or green beans. There's a supplement but I can't remember the name, I think Pscarb uses it. I use a bit of benefibre too just to make sure as well as the veg


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

I've got a fibre sup at home, I think it's made by optimum nutrition but ill check after work @Davey666


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

RACK said:


> You can either take hcg with the cycle or blast it when waiting for the test to go outta your system before starting pct.


What's your views on the tren ace mate?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Personally I love the stuff, can give me a very short fuse and night sweats with some messed up dreams but those are the only draw backs I find.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> I've got a fibre sup at home, I think it's made by optimum nutrition but ill check after work @Davey666


Cheers buddy


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

RACK said:


> Personally I love the stuff, can give me a very short fuse and night sweats with some messed up dreams but those are the only draw backs I find.


Think I could do with a shorter fuse, I'm that laid back I'm horizontal!

What about the dosages though mate?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

300mg a week will be fine, 1ml every mon, wed and fri


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

RACK said:


> 300mg a week will be fine, 1ml every mon, wed and fri


Will six weeks be long enough on ace?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah that'll be fine


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

That's the fibre supp I've got @Davey666


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Just thought if take a selfy feeling good after a really tired day, then BOOM!! Had a great shoulder work out!!










Machine shoulder press 1x12, 3x8

Lat raises 3x8 with drop set

Front raises 3x8

Behind neck press 3x8 with drop set

Barbell shrugs 3x10


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for that buddy.

Got to say you look massive on that picture :thumbup1:


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Thanks for that buddy.
> 
> Got to say you look massive on that picture :thumbup1:


Cheers pal, got a belly to match though :/


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> Cheers pal, got a belly to match though :/


Same here... I look 9 months preggy :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smile you miserable git !

Looking good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> Smile you miserable git !
> 
> Looking good mate :thumbup1:


That's what I needed the surgery for milky haha


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking really good mate, you're enormous. Traps are huge!


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Thanks @cub I'm 17 n half stone at the min and only 5ft8 but I'm on dnp so might be a little smaller soon


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good pic mate, shows how you're as wide as you are tall


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Cheers mate, I weighed in at 17st bang on this morning so looks like the dnp is working although I can't see a difference


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You'll not see a difference cos you'll have filled up with water due to dnp. Best thing is to not even look in the mirror until 7-10 days after dnp has finished


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Thanks buddy, looking forward to finishing it already, first night I actually had a full nights sleep!


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Leg day done, wasn't happy with it but gotta be done.

Leg extensions 1x15, 3x12

Squats 2x12, 2x8

Leg curl 1x15, 3x12

Leg press 4x12

Ill do some calf work on the back of chest.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Weekend update

Saturday - back

Pull ups to warm up (hate pull ups)

Single db row 4x8

Seated wide grip cable row 1x12, 3x8

Close grip lat pull downs 3x8

Deadlifts 1x10, 3x6-8

Sunday - chest, triceps

Flat bench press 1x12, 3x8

Incline flies 1x12, 3x8

Incline dumbbell press 3x8

Cable flies 3x8

Skull crushes 8 reps into close grip bench failure x3

Tricep push downs 3x8 with 2 drop sets

Felt like I had pulled something doing the incline flies, was abit tender when lifting my right arm for the rest of the day.

That was my weekend in a nut shell, feel really tired and fat at the min


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

fullyloaded said:


> Weekend update
> 
> Saturday - back
> 
> ...


Honestly mate I would love to have your build. I am 3 inches taller but weigh 2 stone more lol and not in a good way  You looking good mate (no ****). Keep up the good work mate.

I will be following if thats ok?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Of course it's ok fella, think I need more member input into my thread. And thanks for the supportive words there.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

ok matey. I've been watching your thread with interest. Please take no offence. You seem to be putting the working in with the weights and sucking down on DNP etc. However, are you getting on that treadmill for cardio? Reading back on your training sessions you don't mention cardio&#8230; am I mistaken?

To shift the fat do what you are doing but every gym session do 30 minutes fast walking (6-7kph) on an incline treadmill before you start your weights.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

MuscleM8 said:


> ok matey. I've been watching your thread with interest. Please take no offence. You seem to be putting the working in with the weights and sucking down on DNP etc. However, are you getting on that treadmill for cardio? Reading back on your training sessions you don't mention cardio&#8230; am I mistaken?
> 
> To shift the fat do what you are doing but every gym session do 30 minutes fast walking (6-7kph) on an incline treadmill before you start your weights.


No offence at all mate, in need good input mate. I'm doing bits and bats, cycling etc, I was doing fasted cardio on a morning but since starting work earlier I can't squeeze it in and I refuse to wake up earlier than 5.30 haha.

I've got two weeks left on dnp so ill try the fast walking before weights. I feel too weak to do cardio after.

This dnp really does knock the stuffing out of you.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

fullyloaded said:


> Of course it's ok fella, think I need more member input into my thread. And thanks for the supportive words there.


Nice 1 mate I will follow you then. Not sure what advice I could give you but hey you never know lol. I am in the same boat as you as I need to get my BF down and everyone has said about cardio. Like @MuscleM8 said even a fast walk before you train will work really well.

Good luck mate.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Nice 1 mate I will follow you then. Not sure what advice I could give you but hey you never know lol. I am in the same boat as you as I need to get my BF down and everyone has said about cardio. Like @MuscleM8 said even a fast walk before you train will work really well.
> 
> Good luck mate.


Thank you, every little helps.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Took advice from yesterday, as soon as I got in from work I went out and did a two hour bike ride for cardio, got a mountain bike so stuck to muddy/snowy footpaths, was hard going but enjoyed it.

So tired this morning, I over slept by an hour! Missed cardio and cooking breakfast, so it was whey breakfast, quick **** shower and out the door for work.

Only plus side is I got to try my new TPW whey 

If you haven't got your protein from there, GET IT! Is lovely!!

And use this referral if you register and get 250g bag free DG8357

Www.theproteinworks.com


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Started getting bunged up yesterday, man flu coming on.

Was thinking maybe it could be the test as I jabbed before bed Monday, or the fact I went out in the freezing cold on a bike ride for 2 hours?

Anyway did shoulders yesterday

Seated db press 1x12, 3x8

Seated lat raises 3x8 with drop set

Upright rows 3x8 with drop set

Front db raises 3x8

Barbell shrugs 3x10

Had a really bad night sleep! Feel even worse today, it's leg day, but might have to rest this one out.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Skipping legs day? Would you give it a miss if it was shoulders and arms?



Joking aside. Skimmed through your journal. Your making steady progress. Good to see.

How you finding the cardio on DNP?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

fullyloaded said:


> Started getting bunged up yesterday, man flu coming on.
> 
> Was thinking maybe it could be the test as I jabbed before bed Monday, or the fact I went out in the freezing cold on a bike ride for 2 hours?
> 
> Had a really bad night sleep! Feel even worse today, it's leg day, but might have to rest this one out.


If you don't do legs, then just go to the gym and do your cardio for at least 30 mins&#8230; :tongue:


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Skipping legs day? Would you give it a miss if it was shoulders and arms?
> 
> View attachment 115367
> 
> ...


Thanks, I feel like 1 step forward and two back.

Depending on the time of day I'm ok, early morning fasted cardio, forget it. Once the wheels are in motion I'm ok.

I'm not going to miss leg day, just do it tomorrow if I feel better. The hardest part of training is learning to rest, I love going to the gym.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Well didn't get in the gym yesterday, felt just as bad, man flu and dnp aren't a good combo, you could have rung my work shirt out yesterday it was awful, feeling a little better today just getting a sore throat, so I will resume with legs today.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Sorry not updated for a while as I have no phone at present (iPhones break easily) I've had to do it the old school way and get the old laptop out.

Anyway I came to the end of dnp last week, forgot how good it is to be cold!! Don't think I've lost a huge amount (around 13 pounds)but I've had them in the cupboard for months and they had started melting so they might have lost some strength?

So upto press I've got 5 weeks left on test cyp, and I'm starting 6 weeks of tren ace next week fuerza labs so hope it's good.

Training hasn't been bad, it's a rest day today though 

Ill pop on and update when I can either get my phone fixed or be aased to get laptop back out.


----------

